# and I wonder why I can't get a pic .......



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ow bless whats Jerry tugging on? hope his first night went well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a cute little rascal.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol! Looks like Jerry wants to destroy your Nikon. Great shot. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's me camera he's tugging at, just had him lined up for a pic and he pounced




honeysmum said:


> Ow bless whats Jerry tugging on? hope his first night went well.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

great photo Dave


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Think the little tinker he is going to keep you on your toes Dave.


----------



## kathy81 (Apr 13, 2013)

How adorable!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Very funny picture!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Very funny bet you were holding on to it for dear life, its a very posh camera poor little Jerry was trying to see it off it must be as big as him


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Nooo Jerry ! ... ANYTHING but NOT Dad's camera ! lololol


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's a classic Dave...has personality written all over it!

Pete & Woody


----------

